# Bob Costas pinkeye, olympics



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry if I offend any fans of his, but I find this guy to be about the most annoying liberal weasel I have ever encountered. I found this picture on line and couldn't help but laugh. Luckily, pinkeye is a mild nuisance that goes away without a problem.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Poor little feller. I hope he gets better in time for the next olympics.

I have no use at all for the boy.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

A pox on him for trying to politicize sports every chance he gets. The one area where we are supposed to be able to put our differences aside and enjoy something simply for what it is. A couple of ex-girlfriends of mine would say it was negativity trying to escape manifesting as illness. LoL glad they are gone. Only so much crazy one can put up with.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe we oughta run him in the shoot, treat the pink eye and go ahead and band him as well?

I have one of these.

http://www.castrator.com/eze_castrator_instructions.htm

Gotta get em neutered before he spreads those defective genes around anymore.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Got some newborn calf bands on hand?

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

yah, forgot who we were dealing with


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My gawd, I just read your replies after about the crappiest day Ive had in a few weeks and your comments.......

Im on the floor laughing.....

Anyone think little Bobby may have been the guy that got beat up by girls all through grade school?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Anyone think little Bobby may have been the guy that got beat up by girls all through grade school?


Thus no need for the bander. Mother Nature beat us to it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, it looked like his campaign to take our guns away failed.
Poor little Bobby......


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

My thought on Bob Costas after his gun rant was that you should outlaw baseball bats because they have been used to kill people. So outlaw baseball bats, no baseball , and no need for idiot sportscasters.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> My thought on Bob Costas after his gun rant was that you should outlaw baseball bats because they have been used to kill people. So outlaw baseball bats, no baseball , and no need for idiot sportscasters.


Wellll, he's workin real hard on gettin football outlawed. 
Must have looked real dangerous to him when he was on the sidelines with Pom poms in high school.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Wellll, he's workin real hard on gettin football outlawed.
> Must have looked real dangerous to him when he was on the sidelines with Pom poms in high school.


No net work with any sense should allow the scooter types to ever comment on the Harley type sports.

He and his type think scooters are safe and cool. Allows them to air out their Virginia.


----------

